
Dave Chappelle signs with Yondr for cell-phone control at Chicago shows - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/6784771/how-dave-chappelle-is-creating-a-no-phone-zone-for-his-chicago-shows
======
devhead
dave who again?

